# Hans will forever be in our hearts



## Love4Hans (Oct 3, 2007)

I first learned of this forum when Hans was diagnosed with Osteosarcoma in Sept.2007 and received great advice when faced with the dilemma of amputating his leg. In Oct. 2007 we amputated his rear right leg and Hans did great for about 2 months. He ran around, he still played, he enjoyed going for his walks (w/the help of a sling), and he still loved acting like the macho dog when encountering another dog. He was as beautiful as always, with or without 4 legs.

Mid-December we noticed something was wrong w/his remaining back leg. It had weakened tremendously and the muscle was deteriorating. We took him to the surgeon for x-rays and stayed on top of Hans like no other. A few weeks later his front leg started to do the same thing, and by this point, the back leg was no longer strong enough to use. Little by little, my Hans was fading and it was killing me to watch.

His vet and surgeon told us the cancer had spread (even though before performing the amputation there were no visible signs that it had spread b/c we knew it was important to check this) and was the cause of the weakening of his body. His last 2 weeks he cried for attention a lot, hated being alone, could only drag his rear if he wanted to move around, but still had the desire to catch his tennis ball, eat his food and devour his treats. We were beginning to accept that we would soon have to face the hardest decision b/c he was no longer living the life of a dog as his body didn't allow him that freedom anymore.

Last weekend we noticed a huge decline in his mobility and desire. He moaned and cried non stop, he didn't want his treats or toys, he didn't even want to catch his tennis ball, and he didn't care to be outside, all he wanted to do was lay in bed and have us scratch his belly; we knew it was time b/c he was telling us so. On Monday, Jan.28 we took him to the vet one last time, where I swear Hans knew why he was going. He gave us kisses and looked into our eyes as if saying "thank you" and he layed to rest peacefully. It was important to us that Hans no longer suffered and that he left this world w/his dignity. We felt it was our duty as his owners to give him that. But I have to admit, this has been the hardest thing I've ever had to do.

I miss Hans more than anyone can imagine. He was my friend to the very end, and I will always love him.

Rest in peace, Hansy.
July 1999- Jan 2008


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Hans


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

He was obviously a very special boy and loved so much. I'm really sorry for your loss. That **** cancer... I remember when I had to make that decision for my boy, he did exactly the same thing. He looked straight into my eyes, raised his head and kissed my face and I knew then that I was making the right decision. It's just so hard, but thank goodness we can give them that gift. Take care and our thoughts are with you. Run free and healthy Hans...


----------



## DBROVER (Feb 4, 2008)

my deepest condolences.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> Quote: I miss Hans more than anyone can imagine. He was my friend to the very end, and I will always love him.


 It is one year ago that I lost my Enka. I know how you feel.

I will alwys love and miss Enka, just like you will always love and miss Hans.

That was a beautiful story, thank you.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Making that decision is so hard, but you gave him the last, best gift when you let him go. Now he runs free and whole at the bridge untill you meet again.

Run free, sweet boy, run free


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Cancer is a very hard way to go. I've lost one to it and had another survive it. I do feel for you and wish you well. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are able to help our beloved pets over the bridge when the time comes. I'm glad Hans is no longer suffering. Cherish your memories.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry to hear you lost your special boy. I know how hard it it to lose a special GSD. Sounds like you gave him a wonderful life. RIP Hans


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Your tribute to Hans brought me to tears. Thankyou for finding the strength to help him to the bridge. He'll be waiting there whole and healthy. Until you meet again.







Hans.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you will take comfort in the wonderful memories you and Hans shared.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

RIP Hans. What a story, I am so sorry for your lost!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Han you will forever be in your humans heart.







sweet, strong, loyal Hans.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry Hans lost his battle with the osteosarcoma, it's such a dreadful disease. You gave Hans a wonderful, loving life. My condolences to you and those who loved him.







Run free at the Bridge dear Hans!


----------



## Love4Hans (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. It's soothing to know there are so many dog lovers out there giving their pets the best lives possible.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.







I know you did everything possible and loved that boy with all your heart.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

That was hard for me just to read so I know the pain you are feeling to have gone through it must be phenomenal. Bless you for taking such good care of him and making him so happy. Bless you for loving him. 

RIP sweet Hans.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.







RIP Hans.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's devastating to lose a soul-mate....take gentle care, 

Leslie


----------

